# The Lizard Man Thread



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's the latest in sightings and reports of this bizarre cryptid, The Lizard Man.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/14/lizard-man-mauls-south-carolina-car_n_897476.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet it's an environmentalist making a statement about the carbon footprint cars leave:jol:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wouldn't be surprised if the person reporting the sighting was standing next to a still.. and playing a banjo.

btw- good to see SC represented in the 'oddities' thread. Surprised it isn't more often, with all the 'oddities' running around. lol


----------

